# Items for Seniors



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

http://www.bevscountrycottage.com/seniors.html


----------



## Alesa (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks for the site


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks for the link


----------



## Gwalkstan (Feb 28, 2013)

A definite keeper site! Thank you!


----------



## olbiddy (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks for sharing this useful site, Judy. I have bookmarked it for future use.


----------



## wwrightson (May 16, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks for posting site.


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks. Bookmarked! (Perhaps when I am a senior, I will use some of these. I am only 72)


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

shelindo said:


> Thanks. Bookmarked! (Perhaps when I am a senior, I will use some of these. I am only 72)


Ditto.......73 here. Thanks for sharing!

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

Judy M said:


> http://www.bevscountrycottage.com/seniors.html


We hear so much about knitting for preemies, etc. I had never thought of knitting for seniors in nursing homes. This is a wonderful idea. Thank you for this site.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

This ole senior will never live long enough to do all in this link...


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

shelindo said:


> Thanks. Bookmarked! (Perhaps when I am a senior, I will use some of these. I am only 72)


LOL... I'm with you; I'm 75-1/2!! But, I like the American Flag Socks; I'm gonna make them for a Senior...Me.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Thank you Judy M.! Great patterns!


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

Appreciate the post. Our group is always looking for some good patterns for seniors. By the way,I'm the token senior in the group 82. 83 in June.


----------



## craftyfifi (Dec 3, 2012)

Thank you for this site. I make prayer shawls for my church and found some new patterns here.


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

thanks for sharing, very nice patterns


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Excellent resource! Thanks for sharing!


----------

